# Need advise on alligator hunting



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

There's been sightings of a small to medium sized alligator in the river close by my work. 

This is rather unusual. Those critters don't get much North of Wilmington, North Carolina, so not many people have experience with this sort of thing in my area.

I found a website from the state of Georgia that says the best method of capture is snagging, giging or harpooning them.

Well, I don't have a harpoon.

And I don't know much about giging, either.

I was thinking I could just snag one with a weighted treble hook with my shark gear.

Or just putting a rope around his mouth, jumping on his back and duck taping his jaws shut.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I would say call "Steve Irwin" (RIP) but that is not an option now ... call Bear Grylls instead!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NJ - when the gator wins, whatcha gonna do with all that surf fishing tackle? Can I call you Lefty?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Big spinning rod and reel with heavy line, steel leader and a strong j-hook. Ok, think of shark fishing and go from there. Now this is going to probably end up in a dead gator, but VA doesn't have any rules on them. The tail is good eating and the skin is good for a number of things.

I'm blaming this sighting on someone dropping one off as a gag, or maybe global warming.


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Just toss him a chicken every now and then and see how big you can get him.You might have to bring him in for the winter.A heated pool would work.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe I could put out a whole chicken.

Then cast net him. opcorn:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Jeff, do you REALLY want to catch a gator??? What 'cha gonna do with him when you get him???

It so happens that I have some real experience in this area, and I can help you get it done effectively, and safely. Even for an isolated, out of place, specimen. 

It ain't pretty, or easy...but if you REALLY want to give it a try, I'll tell you how to do it. 

I'll PM you my phone number, and you can call me. I ain't putting the info out on the 'Net to get somebody hurt.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Better hurry...*

Looks like the Cops got dibs on that meat....FOP appetizer special, Gator bites..:beer: 
http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=130363&ran=7461


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd love to know how they think they are going to "terminate it"... 

I can see the SWAT team now, MP-5's at the ready, a hail of gunfire, bullets riccocheting everywhere, and in the apartment across the river, Grandma gets hit in the head while knitting a sweater in her rocking chair... 

The proper "catch and terminate" information and technique has been given to NewsJeff, let's hope the authorities listen to him.

Courtesy of the ******* Connection...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's our story:

http://wavy.com/global/video/popup/pop_playerLaunch.asp?clipid1=1670238&at1=News&vt1=v&h1=Andy+Fox+gives+folks+a+hand+poking+around+Portsmouth+for+an+errant+Alligator&d1=235634&redirUrl=www.wavy.com&activePane=info&LaunchPageAdTag=homepage


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That has got to be the biggest friggin' CIRCUS I've ever seen...  opcorn: opcorn: 

That ol' gal in red said "WE'RE" gonna terminate it...Gimme a break  . What the hell's SHE gonna do?

Good luck, Jeff, I hope that there's someone in Portsmouth that has enough sense to admit that they have not a single clue how to deal with the situation, IF there even IS one.

Keep me posted.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm goin' home tonight and makin' a "******* Connection" rig.  

We'll see what happens if and when I hook it.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

The ones in the cape fear river like a super spook jr, red head w/ white body...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> I'm goin' home tonight and makin' a "******* Connection" rig.
> 
> We'll see what happens if and when I hook it.


Jeff, you might as well wait until the "circus leaves town"...With all that frantic lunacy going on, your gator will not be seen. 

Once the kids grow tired and give up, it'll take a couple days of peace for him to resume normal activity.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

that lady is a freakin MORON! ROFLMAO!! "We're gonna terminate it!" What a butch!

"It's a public safety issue" - yeah? so's your hair!

I also enjoyed the cutaway shot of the animal control officer scanning the creek w/ binocs.


They made it look like they just walked up on her randomly and she was already doing that....LOL.


If someone put me on TV I would take the binocs off my face 


Seriously, is this how the taxpayers dollars get spent? SWAT teams w/ MP5's and boats? Wouldn't it be cheaper just to hire a professional gator hunter? Elected officials are some of the dumbest people I have ever met!


BTW.......my company did Don Roberts Vinyl Siding and Trim 


FA (sorry for the rant)


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

just get a bangstick. That's how people do it down here where I'm from. They shine them in teh night lookign for their red eyes, creeep up in a boat and bangstick them in the head or right behind the head (to prevent damaging the skull if they're trophy hunting). I don't know where you get a bangstick in NC, but they sell them in hunting stores/gun stores in FL.

A more sporting way some buds of mine use (I've never gone since hunting a reptile at night is just too risky for me) is a compound bow. They attach strong rope on metal shaft hunting arrows and plug the reptile. The rope is tied off to a large bouy to keep the gator from running to far and it will slowly tire him out as he bleeds out. Then you bangstick or plug him with a pistol when they tire.

Personally I say you just let the SWAT team spray the lake with lead. Mostly for the show it will make, not the effectiveness of their ideas.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

wasn't there a deal like a year or so ago where a guy got arrested for killing a gator that he caught while fishing in Va?


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

from the sounds of it Portsmouth has to be the most boring place in the world to draw this much attention.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

notso said:


> wasn't there a deal like a year or so ago where a guy got arrested for killing a gator that he caught while fishing in Va?


Yep, in Richmond. I don't know the details off the top of my head. I'll have to get back to ya on this one.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

jakiger said:


> from the sounds of it Portsmouth has to be the most boring place in the world to draw this much attention.


Oh, just a couple of murders per day, but the cops are better off hunting alligators than criminals, cause gators are a "public safety issue", you know.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

figured that - well hopefully someone with since common since will catch it and send it where it needs to be - unless it is biting people or killing people no need to kill it - i am not a tree hugger or anything but just to kill it just because isnt right.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Where is Joe Dirt when you need him?


People are scared of what they know nothing about.



> just get a bangstick. That's how people do it down here where I'm from. They shine them in teh night lookign for their red eyes, creeep up in a boat and bangstick them in the head or right behind the head (to prevent damaging the skull if they're trophy hunting). I don't know where you get a bangstick in NC, but they sell them in hunting stores/gun stores in FL.


I thought that too. Maybe they just dont want to ask any southerners for advice. Not the case with NewsJeff.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I have a feeling there's going to be a camera and someone saying, "hey y'all, watch this!"


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

emanuel said:


> watch this!"


 The two most Dangerous words known to man 

usualy followed by OHHH &*%^!!!! Call 911


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

When I lived in Ga, guys would make giant treble hooks out of 1/2" rebar & hang them from a tree limb over the water w/ a chicken on them. Gator would come up out of the water to get the chicken & would hook himself as he was falling back into the water. Just go out & check the hooks every morning.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope if they catch it they don't send it to fl. We have enough of the things here already. And really, catching a gator is no big deal. Darn good eating.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Im thinking some 'light tackle' fishing....OM hvy, or a WRI Nail....the 551 with 30lb PP....pulley rig with 20/0ish mustad and 1/2 a chicken...If in a road side ditch, maybe slow trolling out the passenger side truck window to entise a bite. Duck and goose seem to work better, as theyre darker bloodier meats. After hook up, if he makes a hard first run, just back down on him like the marlin and tuna capts. do.


----------

